# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha Nano a led

## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

E saí mais uma para a mesa 3 sff!!!!  :yb624: 

Bom, iniciei em conjunto com os colegas de trabalho um nano, custos partilhados, é mais facil!  :SbOk: 

O Aqua é um Aquapor dos centros comerciais e afins, um tipico aqua de 60cm, 60x33x33.

Era o nosso aqua de àgua doce, mas resolvemos dar o passo.

O Aqua tem agora quase 2 meses em funcionamento, e chegou a altura de colocar a luz.

Desta feita, nasce mais um projecto a led's!  :Coradoeolhos: 

A calha acenta num dissipador BIS-95 de 50cm de comprimento, onde instalei nada mais nada menos que 15 led's no total, organizados em 5 clusters. O centro dos led's está equidistante dentro de cada cluster, aproximadamente 35mm entre led's.

Os constituintes são:

5x XM-L (porque será???  :SbPiggy: )
5x XP-E RB
5x XP-E Blue

Esta calha vai ser tb um teste de endurance em termos de temperatura.

Os led's vão estar a 2.5A os XM-L e a 900mA os XP-E.

Agarrado ao dissipador, fica ainda 3 drivers ajustaveis dos meus, mais um circuito regulador de tensão para as ventoinhas. Ou seja, 3 FETS e um Regulador a mandar tb calor para o dissipador.

O teste está agora a decorrer em condições adversas, coloquei com a minha fonte de 24V regulada para 21V a alimentar os drivers. Ficam assim aproximadamente 7V nos drivers, o que os coloca a dissipar no caso dos XM-L perto de 17W e nos XPE cerca de 7W cada driver. Obviamente isto é para testes, pq de eficiente não tem nada. No final, vai ficar com uma fonte de 16V. O consumo total com este desperdicio nos drivers é de 90W, o que vai descer bem depois.

Está já a trabalhar á 1 hora com a temperatura estável nos 38º na parte de cima do dissipador. Ao lado dos led's, sente-se pouco calor. Onde se sente muito calor é perto dos drivers.

Seguem fotos da montagem:

Planeamento da furação no perfil:


Suportes da calha:




Led's já aparafusados:




Aspecto do topo, ainda não tá acabado, falta prender as ventoinhas mesmo:


E em funcionamento  :SbOk5:  :






Com o meu medidor a aproximadamente 15cm da calha, medi 44500LUX. Este vai ser o valor á tona de àgua no aquario, ams amanhã vou medir mesmo "inloco".
Isto dá cerca de 890PAR à superficie. Vamos ver o que dá no fundo do areão depois.

Depois coloco medidas do aquario mesmo.

Fica ainda um video curtinho. 




Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Conforme prometido, ficam fotos do aqua.























Espero que gostem.  :SbClown: 

Relativamente a leituras, tinha antes de baixar a potência dos LED's:

278PAR no areão
380PAR a meio aqua

Depois vou fazer leituras de como ficou.

A potência total incluindo FANS baixou de 93W para 70W.

Os XM-L ficaram a 2A e os XP-E ficaram a 700mA.

Depois actualizo.

Abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Novo elemento no aquario:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ufaaaaaa João, estava difícil eheheh, depois de tanta conversa e assuntos sobre LED nunca mais saia de tua autoria uma calha e bem à  maneira pelo que vejo, sim Sr. parabéns  :Palmas:  !!!

Esses "Varidriver I"  :yb665:  encaixam mesmo ai que nem um mimo, parece mesmo uma solução profissional.  :Pracima: 

Agora que tal uma outra experiencia para se perceber afinal a temperatura de cor dos XM-L mesmo no BIN mais alto (presumo que esses assim sejam), podes desligar os azuis e visto que já tens isso colocado no aqua para alem de tirares umas fotos e mostrares aqui, comentares na tua opinião que cor fica mesmo? É que como referi varias vezes uma coisa é olhar para a luz dos leds e ai todos parecem bem branquinhos mas depois ao iluminar os aquários o colorido do que está dentro é que mostra a verdade da coisa.

E o azul RB e normal dos CREE que podes dizer sobre eles? eehhehehe...
Consegues também aqui ligar só uns azuis ou outros e tirar umas fotos para se perceber diferença caso exista?

Eu gostava mesmo de ver esses testes e ouvir a tua opinião se possível?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Baltasar.

Obrigado!  :yb677: 

Sim, vou fazer esses testes todos, tenho só que arranjar um tempinho para isso.

Esta versão do Varidriver encaixa tendo atençã ao modo como se monta o fet, mas sim, dá.

A nova versão sim, vai ficar mesmo no meio, já tem menos de 35mm de largura, o que faz com que caiba perfeitamente naquele espaço.

Assim que poder faço os testes que sugeres, eu próprio tb quero tirar isso a limpo!  :Wink: 

Obrigado pelo feedback

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Bom, então é assim, de facto, os XM-L sozinhos a luz é amarela. Mas combinando só com blue ou só com R, já ficamos com um tom branco azulado. Com ambos os azuis como é o caso, ficamos com uma tonalidade que me faz lembrar mt as minhas HQI antigas de 20000ºK, mas não chega lá a meu ver. Isto claro, para as potencias que estão aplicadas. Se baixar os XM-L, chega lá e passa mesmo.

Bom posso vos garantir, que as fotos distorçem a realidade, mas consegue-se perceber as diferênças.

Segue fotos:

Todos os canais ligados.


Só XM-L.


Só Blue.


Só RB.


XM-L mais RB.


XM-L mais Blue.


Espero que clarifique um pouco, como disse, as fotos não retratam a realidade, as diferenças são mais acentuadas nas cores.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Parabéns pelo projecto!
De facto, esse tom amarelado dos XM-L vai de encontro àquilo que eu já referenciava há algum tempo...
A diferença entre os Blue e os RB é notória! Não fazia ideia... O que te levou a optar por leds CREE e não por Prolight?
Já temos nome para o novo driver! Ena ena! Muito bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Pedro.

Qt a cree vs prolight, acima de tudo, pq apanhei um grande preço na ledrise para os led's Blue e RB, mas queria tb testar esta combinação da cree.

Os prolight, parecem-me a mim bem mais abrangentes em termos de espectro, o "leque" é mais largo. Mas paree-me tb, que se conjugam mt melhor se os brancos tb forem Prolight.

Os brancos Prolight têm mais azul nos 470nm que os XM-L, o que torna viavel a combinação somente com RB da Prolight, pq estes tb vão mais acima e mais abaixo.

Eu já vi o aqua do Baltasar com os RB prolight, e parece-me mt mais intenso, mas tb note-se, que são 5W dos prolight contra os 3W dos cree.

A combinação dos XM-L com os RB da prolight, fica para uma proxima oportunidade.

Mas, gostei mesmo muito do resultado obtido com esta combinação, a tonalidade de luz é mt bonita.

Como disse, só vendo ao vivo, as fotos disfarçam as cores. É pena este aqua ser no trabalho, senão convidava quem quisesse ver, aqui não posso fazer isso.

E a tua calha, já ilumina o teu aqua ou não?

Aproveitando ainda este post para actualizar.

Medi o PAR novamente agora com os 2A nos XM-L e 700mA nos azuis. Ficou com 210 no areão. Parece-me mt bom ainda.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João




> E a tua calha, já ilumina o teu aqua ou não?


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
Pareceu-me oportuno a questão que levantei atendendo à tua relação com o Baltasar.

Quanto à minha calha, ainda não... isso é tema para outro tópico  :SbOk3: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Excelente projeto como seria de esperar.

Eu também tenho blue e royal-blue da CREE exatamente iguais aos teus e a diferença é de facto notória.

Agora ando a inventar com vermelhos de dois comprimentos de onda diferentes e devo dizer que aparentemente (só posso realmente confirmar quando arrancar com o sistema) resultam num aumento da textura percebida eliminando aquele tom frio e mortiço dos led cool-white.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Obrigado Nuno!  :Pracima: 

Tens a certeza que esse tom é dos XM-L? 

Eu fiquei com ideia que seria o blue o total responsavel por isso. Só com o XM-L, a rocha chega mesmo a exibir um tom amarelo, embora no coral não se tenha notado mt.

Que frequencias compras-te dos vermelhos?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, João obrigado pelos feedback, é sempre bom tirar todas essas duvidas principalmente quando não consigo eu próprio testar todas as marcas e modelos de leds ehehe e acredita que testei muitos mesmo antes de optar pela Prolight, mesmo agora continuo a procurar outras alternativas.
Vamos ver o que o futuro nos reserva, mas para já pelo menos em termos de RB/azul nada bate mesmo os Prolight a meu ver.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Categoria!!! :Palmas: 
Finalmente chegaram... Os gajos da Ledrise têm bons preços mas demora para burro...

Ficou muito bom, João! Mais uma para juntar a stress dos xm-l muito amarelos  :Icon Cry: 
O aquascape do aqua esta muito conseguido!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bioas Hugo.

Chegaram no dia 12, demorou mas chegaram.
Já percebi o esquema deles, qd têm stock, preços altos, depois acaba, baixam.

Qt ao amarelo, na stresses, só notas sem azuis. Tu tb tens as 3 cores, vais ver que fica um espetaculo!  :Wink: 

O aquascape vamos ver se pode ficar assim, tem sido uma guerra arranjar uma casa decente para a cataliphyllia jardinei. A bomba de circulação, é so 500ltrs/h, mas mesmo assim não é facil arranjar um sitio com corrente aceitavel, sem que a levante toda.

Este fds ficou ao cantinho esquerdo atrás, e para isso mexi um pouco nas rochas, vamos ver se se aguenta. Ela é enorme!  :Big Grin: 

E o teu peixanário?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bom, parece que gostou da casa nova!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Uma coisa curiosa é que se ligar os XM-L assim de repente sem antes ter visto nada, a luz parece-me branca fria.

Agora se ligo o raio dos azuis e volto a desligar, os XM-L já parecem amarelos como o diabo...

Acho que isto é um bocado como a música e o chamado ouvido absoluto. Os bons músicos conseguem produzir uma escala a partir de qualquer nota mas a maior parte não percebe se é um dó, um lá ou outra coisa. Mas há uns dotados que conseguem detetar a nota mesmo isolada.

Com os XM-L é parecido. Se estivemos a olhar para uma luz azul, os XM-L parecem sempre amarelos porque o olho e o cérebro têm uma capacidade limitada para perceber a cor mas não a diferença entre elas.

Quanto aos vermelhos, estou a usar de 660 e 630nm.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, notas mais qd tens como comparar.

Ok, nos 630 os XM-L ainda têm alguma coisa de jeito, nos 660 é mt pouco de facto, tá ao nivel dos 470nm, cerca de 10% da potência radiada.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

que parafusos usaste para segurar os BLUE/RB?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

3mm diametro, 10 mm comprido, com porca.

Se o furo ficar mesmo encostado ao led, seguras só com o parafuso, senão, tens que recorrer a anilha. Mas aconcelho-te a afastar um pouco os furos da passagem dos cabos dos led's, deixei mesmo encostado, e foi um pincel para soldar. Varias vezes ficaram a fazer contacto com o dissipador, pincel mesmo....

Usa anilhas de nylon, eu fiz esta sem isso, e mandei 2pcb's dos XM-L para o galheiro ao querer apertar bem o led contra o dissipador. Puz 2 em curto com o dissipador.

Entretanto mandei vir pcb's novos, para safar os led's.

Ms se não usares anihas, arriscas-te a ferir o isolamento do pcb e a meter o cobre em contacto com o parafuso.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vou mandar vir logo tudo em nylon e pronto! PArafuso, anilha e porca!!!
Só não o fiz porque os achei muito frageis, mas como aquilo é só mais para segurar que outra coisa, acho que serve!

Reparei agora que afinal, e ao contrário do que tinha lido, são os blues que dão a cor mais intensa azul e não os royal blue...




O que faz com que tenha mudar de configuração!

É mesmo assim ou é das fotos?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, parafuso e porca, acho mau, pq não consegues fazer presssão no led sem moer a rosca. Qt mais apertado, melhor dissipa! Não é só para segurar!  :Wink: 

O Azul é quem mais complementa os XM-L, quem mais puxa para o branco e mesmo azulado. Mas o Rb tb contribuí.

Mas acho que o RB, acaba-se por notar mais nas fluorescências, mas sabemos que o espectro faz falta.

Mas que queres dizer com mudar a configuração? Vais passar para cluster tb?

A diferênça dos RB para os Blue é mais intensa na verdade que o que as fotos mostram.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Por falar em anilhas de nylon, chegaram agora mesmo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Achas?
Eles realmente parecem-me muito frageis, mas...


E onde compraste os parafusos e as anilhas?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Os parafusos encontrei no forum, no izibuild. São caixas com porcas e parafusos.

----------


## João Seguro

E nessas fotos os leds estão sem lentes certo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim certo, como o aqua tem só 33cm de altura, não puz lentes. Mas ainda estou a considerar pôr lentes de 80 ou 90º. Tou a desperdiçar luz, e se puser lentes, posso baixar ainda mais a potência.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

João,

Acho que o Hugo estava a perguntar pelas anilhas .... também queria saber!

Abraços,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ahhhhhhhh sorry, na reparei!!  :Admirado: 

Foi no ebay, aqui

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

O Baltasar emprestou-me o seneye dele, e deu para confrontar valores. Parece-me coerente com o que acontecia com o apogee, o par dá mais no seneye, do que fazendo a aproximação da formula LUX/50. O mesmo acontecia com o apogee.

Fica screenshot das medidas no areão.



Entretanto instalei o osmoregulador tb, a ver se agora estabiliza os parametros. Depois coloco fotos.

----------


## António Vitor

bom projecto gostava de ver fotos mais ao pormenor disso !

----------


## António Vitor

não tinha visto... na primeira página...excelente....



Muito bom!O facto de teres aparafusado em vez de colado é muito melhor termicamente que a minha calha. mas cuidado!

tudo o que era parafusos de metal sofreram grande corrosão em pouquissimo tempo, se conseguires arranjar de nylon. o pior é a zona adjacente até o aluminio depois sofre corrosão...pode ter sido por existir um "spill" eléctrico para a calha mas não creio.... foi mesmo corrosão galvânica.
Depois de ter feito o upgrade e alterado as coisas já não sofreu corrosão...

aliás até os buracos que fiz e que não tinha colocado nada nesses mesmos buracos, sofreram corrosão... via-se no acrilico em baixo que apanhava com o aluminio em cima. tipo pó...

Portanto dares uma pintura com um primário nos buracos é também boa ideia... já que o aluminio vem com um tratamento e quando o furas expôes partes não tratadas...
podes usar uma resina/tinta transparente e só depois usavas os parafusos...aço inoxidável sofre de mais corrosão galvânica aliás não era o aço mas o aluminio que sofreria de corrosão acelerada....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António, obrigado!  :Wink: 

Falta o acrilico ainda a proteger, estou à espera que me enviem um pdf com os detalhes dos espaçadores para poder mandar fazer a protecção em acrilico.

Mas estou a arriscar, sim, já vai uma semana com a calha a bumbar sem protecção.

Os parafusos de nylon que falas, não dá para este caso, não consegues aperto suficiente para uma eficiente condução térmica entre MPCB do LED e o dissipador. Infelizmente não consegui parafusos destes em açõ inox, são somente aço zincado, mas vamos ver como se comportam.

----------


## António Vitor

Se pintares com primário os parafusos e rosca e antes de secar, aparafusares estavas seguro.
parafusos de inox poderiam ser pior, acho que o aluminio e aço inox tem mais potencial galvânico...

tou agora a ver se meto o puto a dormir, tá dificil...queria fazer a manutenção da minha calha, ainda hoje, no entanto dá para ver que desde que fiz uns aperfeiçoamentos não tive grande corrosão...como o tal primário nos buracos.

uma ideia sem espaçadores era usares uma placa de aclico com os buracos nos leds tipo máscara. era o que eu fazia hoje. era depois aparafusar ambos tipo sandwich dificilmente entraria humidade. Podias colocar um fio de silicone em redor, e estava impermeabilizado (sem colar as superificies, aparafusando iria comprimir este fio), pode parecer meio overkill, mas eu fazia as coisas dessa maneira hoje.

----------

